
Six months in, an African startup story - bw255
https://medium.com/@kaboro/node-africa-six-months-in-3aed1d5b9478
======
eps
Could've been a far more interesting writeup if it was something more than a
list of employees, partners and sponsors.

------
alexdowad
What do they do? Since Node Africa isn't (yet) a household name, they could
have included at least a paragraph explaining their business.

------
jtchang
I am confused what nodeafrica does. I assume there are specific challenges to
hosting in Africa? Why can't you just host in another country?

~~~
kaboro
Local hosting - latency and data residency are the biggest issues. Some apps
just need to be in Africa

~~~
skc
I'm curious about data residency in African countries. It's very hard to find
any information on what restrictions are there.

I'm from Zambia and we simply can't host locally (cloud services) because it's
a) too expensive and b) too unreliable.

